# Melbourne Spring Open 2009 (Unofficial)



## TimMc (Aug 17, 2009)

*Time:* 10 AM to 4 PM
*Date:* Saturday the 5th of September 2009
*Venue:* 75 Union St, Armadale VIC, Australia
*Cost:* $2 per person (donation to the Church)
*Site:* http://speedcubing.com.au

*Getting there:*
If you're unsure how to get to the venue, I'll be at Flinders Street Station around 9:00 AM on a platform for the Frankston Line (departing 9:20 AM).

_9:30 - 10:00_
*Registration/Setup*

_10:00 - 10:30_
*Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded (333bf)*
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Matt Wanstall
- Ninja (Mingren Lu)
- Paul (Xuan Pei)
*Judges:* ?
*Scramblers:* Tim McMahon
*Runners:*

_10:30 - 11:30_
*Rubik's Cube (333)* [13]
- Bruce
- Damien
- David Edwards
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Jayden (boredommm23)
- Matt Wanstall
- Nick Pappas
- Ninja (Mingren Lu)
- Oskar Zemdegs
- Paul (Xuan Pei)
- Tim McMahon
- Tim (ZB_FTW!!!)
- Wai Keung
*Judges:* ?
*Scramblers:* ?
*Runners:* ?

_11:30 - 12:00_
*2x2x2 Cube (222)* [11]
- Bruce
- David Edwards
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Jayden (boredommm23)
- Matt Wanstall
- Nick Pappas
- Ninja (Mingren Lu)
- Oskar Zemdegs
- Paul (Xuan Pei)
- Tim McMahon
- Tim (ZB_FTW!!!)
*Judges:* Damien, Wai Keung, ?
*Scramblers:* ?
*Runners:* ?

_12:00 - 12:20_
*5x5x5 Cube (555)* [4]
- David Edwards
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Matt Wanstall
- Nick Pappas
*Judges:* Bruce, Paul, Tim McMahon, Wai Keung
*Scramblers:* Tim (ZB_FTW!!!), Ninja
*Runners:* Bruce, Damien

_12:20 - 12:30_
*Magic (magic)* [5]
- David Edwards
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Ninja (Mingren Lu)
- Oskar Zemdegs
- Tim McMahon
*Judges:* Jayden, Nick Pappas, Paul, Wai Keung

_12:30 - 12:45_
*Pyraminx (pyram)* [5]
- David Edwards
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Matt Wanstall
- Nick Pappas
- Tim (ZB_FTW!!!)
*Judges:* Ninja, Paul, Wai Keung
*Scramblers:* Tim McMahon
*Runners:* Bruce, Damien

_12:45 - 1:15_
*Lunch*

_1:15 - 1:30_
*Square-1 (sq1)* [2]
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Paul (Xuan Pei)
*Judges:* Tim McMahon, Wai Keung
*Scramblers:* Matt Wanstall
*Runners:* Bruce, Jayden

_1:30 - 2:00_
*4x4x4 Cube (444)* [8]
- Bruce
- David Edwards
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Matt Wanstall
- Nick Pappas
- Ninja (Mingren Lu)
- Paul (Xuan Pei)
- Tim McMahon
*Judges:* Damien, Wai Keung
*Scramblers:* Tim (ZB_FTW!!!)
*Runners:* Jayden

_2:00 - 2:30_
*Rubik's Cube: One-handed (333oh)* [3]
- Feliks Zemdegs
- Ninja (Mingren Lu)
- Tim McMahon
*Judges:* Bruce, Damien, Jayden
*Scramblers:* Matt Wanstall
*Runners:* Nick Pappas, Tim (ZB_FTW!!!), Wai Keung

_2:30 - 3:00_
*Rubik's Cube Final* [8]

*6x6x6 Cube (666)* [1]
- Feliks Zemdegs

*7x7x7 Cube (777)* [1]
- Feliks Zemdegs

*Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded (333mbf)* [1]
- Paul (Xuan Pei)

*Competitors:*
- Bruce (222, 333, 444)
- Damien (333, magic)
- David Edwards (222, 333, 444, 555, pyram, magic)
- Feliks Zemdegs (222, 333, 444, 555, 333oh, 333bf, pyram, sq1, magic, 666, 777)
- Jayden (boredommm23) (222, 333)
- Matt Wanstall (222, 333, 444, 555, 333bf, pyram)
- Nick Pappas (222, 333, 444, 555, 777, pyram)
- Ninja
- Oskar Zemdegs (222, 333, magic)
- Paul (Xuan Pei) (222, 333, 333bf, 444, 333mbf, sq1)
- Tim McMahon (222, 333, 333oh, 444, magic)
- Tim (ZB_FTW!!!) (222, 333, pyram)
- Wai Keung (333)

If you'd like to come along and participate, please reply to this thread to indicate which events you'd like to compete it and which ones you'd like to scramble for. Once competitors and scramblers have been determined, we can figure out who'd like to judge and be runners. This will be another trial at working out the logistics of running a competition in Melbourne. 

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2009)

Feliks Zemdegs (222, 333, 444, 555, 666, 777, 333oh, 333bf, pyra, minx, sq1, magic

I can scramble for most things as long as I am out of the way first.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 17, 2009)

Matt Wanstall (222, 333, 444, 555, 333bf, pyra)

Ill scramble for the rest.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 17, 2009)

If this event does well, I can clearly see a WCA sanctioned event soon. Good luck for this event and hopes it goes well.


----------



## pappas (Aug 18, 2009)

I will go in 222, 333, 444, 555, 777.
can i scramble for 222 i like 2x2's


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2009)

Nick, can you scramble fast?


----------



## pappas (Aug 18, 2009)

yes on 222's i can


----------



## Faz (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool, we can get your solves out of the way first, then you can scramble for everyone. They will be R U F optimail scrambles (about 8 moves).


----------



## pappas (Aug 18, 2009)

sweet i love short scrambles.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 18, 2009)

Put my name down too please.
I'm coming.
I'll only compete for 3x3x3
Ty
Plus is it Okay if I can come at about 2pm and do my solves?
I have tutor crap I have to go to
Edit: Sorry I might not go because Armadale is too far (About 45 minute drive) and if I go then I can only stay for 1 hour becasue of my tutor ends at 1pm.

Please make another comp later in the year that starts later. TY


----------



## TimMc (Aug 18, 2009)

We can shuffle the order of events around a bit to accommodate competitors. 

We really do need some dedicated scramblers for each event. The fairness of scrambling can be questioned when we do 5 scrambles in a row for a few competitors to get them to scramble the rest. It'd be good if we had enough competitors to justify having two rounds, so that competitors in apposing rounds can scramble the cubes of the other. And anyone else can judge 

Last time we tried that, we didn't have enough judges >.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Put my name down too please.
> I'm coming.
> I'll only compete for 3x3x3
> Ty
> ...



Dude, competitions need to be all day. Have you ever heard of a comp just in the morning? Or one just in the afternoon? Nope..

Also, at meetups we have mini comps, as you know, and they are in the afternoon.

As for your idea of another comp, the next one will probably be official, and in December. And yes, it will run for the entire day, or maybe across 2 days. If you can't make it to that, sort out your priorities. (1st official competition in Australia vs tutor) I think that it would be easy to argue which is more important. 



TimMc said:


> *We can shuffle the order of events around a bit to accommodate competitors. *
> *We really do need some dedicated scramblers for each event. The fairness of scrambling can be questioned when we do 5 scrambles in a row for a few competitors to get them to scramble the rest.* It'd be good if we had enough competitors to justify having two rounds, so that competitors in apposing rounds can scramble the cubes of the other. And anyone else can judge
> 
> Last time we tried that, we didn't have enough judges >.<
> ...



#1: Yeah, but to a certain extent.

#2: Yeah, that is how the New Zealand comp was run. If it wasn't for me, there would have been massive scrambling delays.

Also, the 2 group thing we can do for 3x3.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Dude, competitions need to be all day. Have you ever heard of a comp just in the morning? Or one just in the afternoon? Nope..



Nisei Week Open 2009?
San Diego Science Festival 2009?


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2009)

Competitions which have more than just a few events xD


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2009)

Oskar Zemdegs: 222, 333, Magic

Ok, some other possibilities are:

A couple more of my friends
Anthony's friend
Judd
2 other guys from the melbourne thread
Paul
Michael 
Ninja - he said he was coming I think, along with the others
David - seems fairly inactive atm


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Aug 26, 2009)

Heyy. I live in north melbourne. Can enyone go to this? And is there an end date to when i can enter it?


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone can enter, you can register at the door if u want.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Aug 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Anyone can enter, you can register at the door if u want.



Ah thanks mate thats awesome. Well if i go ill be participating in 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4. Hopefully see you there mate. Take care.


----------



## BruceCubing28 (Aug 26, 2009)

Heyy again. I dont have a stack mat timer. Does that matter? Are they supplied by you for the event? Or is there a chance i can borrow one? Take care.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 26, 2009)

BruceCubing28 said:


> Heyy again. I dont have a stack mat timer. Does that matter? Are they supplied by you for the event? Or is there a chance i can borrow one? Take care.



We'll have a couple of timers setup for everyone to use at the unofficial competition. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

Both unconfirmed at this stage

Matthew Jarrett: 222, 333

Patrick Timms: 222, 333


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

I am not coming But i might be going to the one in December

See you Melbourners at the Meetup! If your going.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey I should be able to go..... should.
I will probably participate in just 222 and 333.
Do we have to pick all the events we want to go in now or would it be possible to maybe pick some others on the day aswell?
Thanks.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

Its pretty casual, you can choose what you wanna go in on the day.


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool thanks.
So how was the snow Feliks?


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah good good. It snowed about 10cm on monday and tuesday night.


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2009)

OK, so it seems ok atm. 6 people so far

Other possibilities

Paul, Michael, Ninja - likely
Some of my friends - 2-3
David - likely, seeing as kangas didn't make the finals this year xD
Kiongku
Judd
Some other forum people - don't be shy, it's really fun

Hopefully we will have over 10 people

Also, Tim - scrap megaminx.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 30, 2009)

should we make a thread on the comp in December soon?


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm interested to come and poke around on Saturday for competition.
Assuming if I have nothing else on that day.. not sure yet 
By the mid / end of the week I'll be able to confirm my presence there.
Not sure if I"m going to "compete" against you uber guys if I come  Maybe I'll do it for fun


----------



## TimMc (Aug 30, 2009)

You can pretty much refer to past Results for meetups on speedcubing.com.au to get an idea of what the solve times of other cubers are like 

There's only a handful of sub 20, a fair amount of sub 1min, and a lot ranging from 1 to 5 min 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Aug 31, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> should we make a thread on the comp in December soon?



No way. Maybe when it is announced officially, but we need to sort out sponsor, venue equipment etc.

Tim - heard back from C+A/Kelly yet?


----------



## pappas (Aug 31, 2009)

Also Tim put me down for Pyra as well. Thanks


----------



## TimMc (Aug 31, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Tim - heard back from C+A/Kelly yet?



She said she'd call me after the meeting. Will just have to wait 

I might stop by in a week or two if no response, or call the Vic rep o.o

Tim.


----------



## edw0010 (Aug 31, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> David - likely, seeing as kangas didn't make the finals this year xD




Yes very good feliks, but its better than getting smashed by Adelaide first round! However ill probs be in Ballarat helping out with the VFL seen as we finished top spot so looks like i cant go. Soz


----------



## boredommm23 (Aug 31, 2009)

C+A/Kelly?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2009)

i will almost definitely come, unless my parents say i cant for some reason. i can scramble 222, 333, 444, 555, pyra. 

btw, i know this isnt the place, but pm me when you get a pyra fazrulz1, so i can challenge you. ive just switched methods today, so i wont have much more practising time then you.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm, I just got a white edison myself yesterday.
If you plan to use it for Saturday... I'm pretty sure you'll have to play with it a lot before then because I realised mine needs some breaking in. (Playing with it a lot right now)
It got a nice feeling but I think that it can be even better if broken in.


----------



## Faz (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol ZB ftw 

I doubt you are Australia's no.1 unofficial pyramninxer. Sorry to break it to ya.
I got my pyra about 5 days ago btw. 

Hope to see ya there!!! Btw, go in as many events as u want.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> edit: I'm Tim, unfortunately, i cant say my full name online, so if you want to call me something else cause your also tim, ill be Timme (pretend there's an accent on the e like timmeh!)



Fair enough, for meetups and unofficial comps it's fine to remain anonymous (especially if U18). But official comps will require Firstname/Lastname for the results to recognised by the WCA later on.

Tim.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 2, 2009)

I will probably be coming this Saturday competition.
I'll do the 333 event for fun I guess.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 2, 2009)

Is there any confirmation on the "maybes"? I'll add you to the list if so 

Then again, you can still come along on the day without saying here >.<

Tim.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 2, 2009)

Hahahah 
Well my Saturday looks clean so I can safely say 99.9% I will be able to come.
And if I come I guarantee a 100% chance that I will play 333 .


----------



## TimMc (Sep 2, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> Hahahah
> Well my Saturday looks clean so I can safely say 99.9% I will be able to come.
> And if I come I guarantee a 100% chance that I will play 333 .



lol, I meant to direct that at everyone >.< there seems to be about 4-5 other cubers that might come but haven't confirmed 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 2, 2009)

Matthew Jarrett - pretty much confirmed - He'll be going with Nick

222, 333


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2009)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > edit: I'm Tim, unfortunately, i cant say my full name online, so if you want to call me something else cause your also tim, ill be Timme (pretend there's an accent on the e like timmeh!)
> ...


yes, but they'll let me have my full name, but im not aloud to have youtube, so i cant have my full name here of my mum will find out i have youtube.



fazrulz said:


> Lol ZB ftw
> 
> I doubt you are Australia's no.1 unofficial pyramninxer. Sorry to break it to ya.
> I got my pyra about 5 days ago btw.
> ...


im theaccidentalfreak on youtube. i can solve the pyraminx in 14-15 average(i have massive ranges with each solve, some sub 10, then an over 17), and my single best is just under 8 secs(ipod timer).

is there any prizes at this comp?


----------



## pappas (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to tell you but feliks has got better at pyra and i think he averages between 10-15 or so seconds sorry if I'm wrong feliks. And I know he has got 6 second solves before.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 2, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> is there any prizes at this comp?



The unofficial comp this weekend wont really have any prizes. We'd have to do a pre-registration with something more than a $2 entry-fee if we wanted to have prizes without a sponsor.

We've done it in the past, but there's no prizes for guessing who they went to and are likely to go to in the future. If interest picks up, then sure, we could have 1st/2nd/3rd for each event. I.e. stickers/tiles/DIYs

Tim.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Tim,
I can confirm that I'm coming.
Probably just 222 and 333.
Thanks.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 2, 2009)

btw Tim my name is Jayden


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Tim/Faz/Guys,

Change of plans means i can make it!! 

2x2x2 Cube (222)
Rubik's Cube (333)
4x4x4 Cube (444)
5x5x5 Cube (555)
Pyraminx (pyram)
Magic (magic)

ill compete in those events, happy to judge/scramble the others. (however i may need to borrow a magic)

Btw Damien will come as a judge/scrambler

Edit: He'll also compete in 3x3x3


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAY!

Also, Tim - confirm with paul michael and ninja.

EDIT: Yeah Timmie - I average about 10 seconds for pyra.


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

Rough schedule: Btw guys, I won't be there until 11 or so, so Tim and Matt will get the competition up and running, with 3x3 bld, and 3x3 first round as the first events.

If you are there at about 9:30 - feel free to set up with Matt, as I'm pretty sure he'll be there at 9.

Btw, in the previous 2 competitions, there have been many latecomers/no shows, so don't feel stressed if the competition hasn't started by 10:30, but I'm pretty sure Tim will get the show on the road.


Below is a rough schedule, note that some events will take longer/shorter.

At lunch, there are a variety of shops on glenferrie road, so bring some money to have lunch.


9:30 – 10:00 - Registration/setup

10:00 – 10:30 - 3x3 bld

10:30 – 11:30 (Probs much quicker) – 3x3 first round

11:30 – 12 – 2x2

12 – 12:30 – 5x5/magic

12: 30 – 12:45 – Pyraminx

12:45 – 1:15 – lunch

1:15 – 1:30 – Sq1

1:30 – 2:00 – 4x4

2:00 – 2:30 – OH

2:30 – 3:00 – 3x3 finals

3:00 onwards – extra events/cubing + stuff

3:45 – announcements

4:00 - finished


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks cool, I guess I will be a spectator or maybe can help run or something from 11:30 onwards P


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

Kiongku - you can compete in 3x3 at any time if you feel like it - we can easily sort it out.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

Nah, from your schedule most 3x3 activities end around 11:30 and I doubt I'll be in the finals  So I'll be glad to walk and help around XD


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah cool, but still compete.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Feliks (roughly) how many people will be in 3x3 round one and top how many go into the final?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> YAYAYAYAYAY!
> 
> Also, Tim - confirm with paul michael and ninja.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah Timmie - I average about 10 seconds for pyra.


grrr... i was going to challenge you on youtube, coz i thought it was something id beat you at. stop practising pyra. focis on other puzzles, so i can officially be australia's best pyraminxer in december.

please explain wat method you use, eg face first, tip first, variations like unpermuted face, or whatever

hope this post works, because lots have been not working, on some really long posts and others, which is really annoying

edit: now my signature is wrong.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah cool, but still compete.



Oh I will no worries  I need to see how much my hands will tremble trying to beat my personal record...


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

3x3 Round 1 ~ 11
3x3 Final ~ 4

Unless we want 8 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

ahhh...

i solved in front some friends(about 15) and it went terrible. i tried to do it really fast and it kept getting caught and slipping. can i be in like a room with just me and the judge, so i dont get nervous, and i still have a chance of getting a better single time then faz?
jks


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

boredomm: 15/4

ZB: Aha yeah. I use the oka method. I got an 8.71 avg of 12.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> boredomm: 15/4
> 
> ZB: Aha yeah. I use the oka method. I got an 8.71 avg of 12.



do you do the last face at the same time as the the 3rd edge on the tip?
coz ive been looking for somewhere where i can learn this. i do oka, but i only transfered from ff to oka 2 days ago.


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

No, I don't.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> No, I don't.



then i calculate that you use 0 seconds to find pieces!
sorry, i can only beat humans


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

ehem...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay Feliks!
I asked my mum...
FAILED!
I'm gonna try again in the night because shes not stressed at that time.

Wish me luck.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Okay Feliks!
> I asked my mum...
> FAILED!
> I'm gonna try again in the night because shes not stressed at that time.
> ...



I wouldn't push it. You can always come along to another meetup/competition later on 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

*pre-rego*

can i come at like 11:00? coz my parents arent very happy with me waking them up at any earlier that 10:30, and it'll take 1:15 (hours:mins) to get there, so yeah. i will be coming, its just the time.
i want to come in time to enter the 3x3


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 3, 2009)

Tim
If I am coming, I'll be looking for you at Flinders


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

oki, should be fine. I'll be taking the 9:20 AM Frankston Line to Malvern from Flinders....

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

ZB* should be fine...

Tim.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

wah.. lazy parents...
Tim: thought 9:05 at malvern


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah sure, you can enter whatever you want. Just, don't be too late. You can always take public transport.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> You can always take public transport.



my mum is like, scared that strangers will rape/kill either me/sister/my bros 19, but she's still scared for him too. everything she sees on the news, she thinks happens to everyone.

edit: btw faz, ive fixed my signature


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 3, 2009)

hmmm so many ppl can't get there till 11:00ish (probably incuding me)
would it be so terrible if the comp started an hour later?
Just putting it forward...


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

LOL wtf?


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 3, 2009)

like not for the one on saturday because its too close but for future ones maybe 11 till 5 instead?
what do u rekon?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 3, 2009)

Nah
It gets dark at 5 and I have to go on the train  ><


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, future ones will probably be official - therefore 10-6 maybe. And they will have a strict schedule.

Matt hires the church, and he has to go at 4, so thats why we can't just stay there longer.

It's pretty relaxed, and I doubt it'll start until 10:30. Just, try and be there before 10 so we can get the show started.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> my mum is like, scared that strangers will rape/kill either me/sister/my bros 19, but she's still scared for him too. everything she sees on the news, she thinks happens to everyone.



Yeah, it's fair enough. I wouldn't recommend that a child or young teenager go on their own to a competition or meetup due to the possibility of encountering some crazy/twisted person on the way to the venue. At the very least, they'd need a trusted adult to be supervising them after being dropped off.

It's better to be up front and honest about these things with your parents. Later on, when your old enough to: vote, buy a car, buy a house etc, you'll be able to make such decisions about safety yourself.

If the competition date/time/venue is inconvenient for them then you could always ask if you can come along to another one (i.e. the official one) - hopefully with a month or two notice. If they don't want you cubing - period - as studies are being affected, then so be it. You can resume cubing after completing your education. I only picked up cubing after finishing high school 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

TimMc said:


> *Scramblers:*
> - 222
> - 333
> - 444 (ZB_FTW!!!)
> ...


i just did ten official 5x5 scrambles, and only 7 matched the pictures, so maybe i shouldnt be a scrambler for 5x5. i can still do 2x2 3x3 4x4 and pyra though


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

Dw, with events 5x5 and higher - it is up to the judge whether a rescramble is required. Seeing as this is just casual, it doesn't really matter.

Oh no, I need to resticker my 5x5.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > my mum is like, scared that strangers will rape/kill either me/sister/my bros 19, but she's still scared for him too. everything she sees on the news, she thinks happens to everyone.
> ...


the earlier i start, the longer ill have to beat fazrulz1


----------



## Faz (Sep 3, 2009)

Okay...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Oh no, I need to resticker my 5x5.



lol about the stickers. my mefferts 4x4 just arrived, and 3 tiles had fallen of in the mail, even though it had 2 sheets of plastic, bubble wrap, and 2 boxes


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> the earlier i start, the longer ill have to beat fazrulz1



lol, you could spend 5 years learning full ZB 

Just learn 2 algorithms a week? j/k

The effort to learn full ZB would be better spent on studying something that interests you/career-related 

Tim.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

I concur.. Earlier is better..


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 3, 2009)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > the earlier i start, the longer ill have to beat fazrulz1
> ...


im not going to learn zb, i gave up on that idea almost as soon as i got it


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

Kiongku said:


> I concur.. Earlier is better..



Well, yeah >.< kids can learn cubing a lot quicker when young. But they can spend that time learning other fundamental things too 

Tim.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 3, 2009)

No
I'm not coming.

I'm definitely coming to the one in December. Hopefully its gonna be at Melbourne Central. Feliks, that is gonna be the last time I am ever gonna ask my mum again . 

Shes gone mad now that I have asked her like 5 times, once every hour.
I'm not coming.


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well who didnt see that coming? Anyone? I didn;t think so  BTW ZB, ill beat faz before you do! ;p


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys, quick question.
What lubricant do you guys use?
Would it be alright if someone brought some lubricant on Saturday?
Thanks


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

CRC808... Yup

Tim.


----------



## sbloom (Sep 3, 2009)

*Scheduling*

Hi, 

I was quite interested when I heard about the competition and was looking forward to it. However, I am a modern orthodox Jew and can't get compete on Saturday (Sabbath). I can't see how the dates could be changed now, nor why you would do it for one person, but in future could competitions tried to be scheduled on Sundays.

Regards,

Samuel Bloom


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

Then it will be trouble for me because I'm a christian and I got church on Sundays


----------



## sbloom (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it possible to do it after church?
And no it isn't possible for me to do it after synagogue because it is a matter of Jewish law not scheduling.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2009)

It's possible to have it on Sunday in the future, for other meetups and competitions. However, we wouldn't be able to use the same venue on Sunday.

I'm happy for meetups/competitions to be on any day of the week, and it usually comes down to how many people can attend. If one day will yield more than another, then we'd opt for that day.

Last week it was inconvenient for quite a few to come on Saturday so we had a meetup on Sunday. And this week we've gone with Saturday because that's the most convenient day for the venue.

Tim.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 3, 2009)

Generally Sunday I'm not free till 1 pm...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

ill judge, even if i am only 13 XD. ill be getting there around 11:30, kk?


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm, ok.

You can do your events when you get there.
Cya there!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG, your going down at the comp faz, i just used lucas' scramble, first time, and i got 12.19 (seconds)

WOOOOOOOT! you'll still beat me though by like, 50 seconds


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Well who didnt see that coming? Anyone? I didn;t think so  BTW ZB, ill beat faz before you do! ;p


like hell you will. btw, there should be a topic on this. "who's going to beat fazrulz first. it would have hundreds of comments


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > YAYAYAYAYAY!
> ...



after the competition you might want to change your signiature to no. 3 as I think I have a decent chance at beating you. I average around 14 seconds with a PB average 12.50.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


its on. i havnt solved my pyra in 5 days though, coz i lent it to a friend, and im getting it back tomoz morning. the last best of 5 average i did, was 15:30, so you probably will beat me, but i reckon ill get a better "best time"

check back in 5 mins, and my signature will be changed


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



don't change it yet. Tomorrow will decide. It will be close.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...


ive never been to a comp, and whenever i solve in front of ppl, i take about 2 secs longer per 20 seconds(a part from when i got my non-lucky record on 3x3) btw, ive change it


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 4, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > PAPPAS!!15 said:
> ...



You havn't seen me do it yet! might be No.4!!


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2009)

David, how fast are you?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


its on


----------



## pappas (Sep 4, 2009)

Also Tim, Matt Jarrett unfortunately won't be coming as he has a last minute family thing. I think it's important based off what he told me.


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, Nick - I heard. Atm, there will be 12 people coming.

Tim - 100 score sheets plus scrambles.

I will be there at about 11 tomorrow - lookin forward to meeting you all! Tim -remember to get 3x3 first round underway by then.

Cyaz there!


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pappas and ZB, dw you SHOULD beat me in pyra! I havnt done it for ages!! I couldn't even guess what my times will be! See Ya's all tomorrow


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm getting there at 10:30ish tomorrow.
Hope you guys don't start 3x3 round one without me.
Can't wait to meet everyone. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2009)

Boredomm -Tim will prolly get whoever is there out of the way first. Whenever you get there, you can start your solves.


----------



## xpboy (Sep 4, 2009)

hi all, I will attend and take these events: 222,333,333bf,444,333multi-bf(do we have that?),sq1
and if no one scramble 333, i will do it and not join the evnt of 333
sorry for post so late, i got stomach ache in the last 3 days, and now it's ok so can to join the comp =,=


----------



## TimMc (Sep 4, 2009)

xpboy said:


> hi all, I will attend and take these events: 222,333,333bf,444,333multi-bf(do we have that?),sq1
> and if no one scramble 333, i will do it and not join the evnt of 333
> sorry for post so late, i got stomach ache in the last 3 days, and now it's ok so can to join the comp =,=



I can't print out the multi blind scrambles but I'll generated some and save them on a laptop for the comp. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, we can easily run multi.

YAY paul is coming!

Tim - you know my expectations. I am going to aths in about half an hour, and hope to be there before 11 O clock.

I have injured my left index finger in a doorway, so people might have a better chance of beating me in some events. 

4x4 and 5x5 will be: first 2 solves. Top 4 competitiors continue the average of 5. We might not do this, depending on time restraints.

Tim - print out: 2 schedules (for info), 100 score cards, List of the competitiors and their events. 

Also, get some pens, and stopwatches.

I'm not doing BLD.

Also, put the scrambling table behind the competitors stations. (ie: In the kitchen area.) It will be much more efficient that way. You can keep the laptop and other stuff on the table near the door like always.


I'll be there by 11. Can't wait to meet you guys!!!

Feliks


----------



## Faz (Sep 4, 2009)

Bleh, double post, who cares in this thread.

Tim, for the 3x3 first round, get matt and your solves out of the way, and you can become permanent judges. Just have 2 people on the other stations as temps.


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 4, 2009)

Felix, u purposefully injure yourself...
I dunno what to say..


----------



## TimMc (Sep 4, 2009)

I've run out of score sheets. I've created enough for the events/competitors listed and have about 20-30 blank sheets if people want to compete it more events etc.

I've 3 stopwatches and a couple of pens. 

It's pretty much scheduled and ready to go. We just can't have too much messing around, or some events/competitors may need to be cut - given the time constraints (i.e. keeping the competitor area completely clear as apposed to people randomly practicing)...

Tim.


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 4, 2009)

Im off to the staton soon, see ya's all there!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

new plans, ill try to get there by 10:45, except my mum always holds me up for everything, so expect me at 11


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

btw everyone, at the comp ill tell you all how to avoid edge parity on 5x5 using redux, which was thought to be impossible. its really easy and fast, and will hopefully get feliks sub 1:10 in december, so he can get the wr as an aussy


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2009)

That won't happen.

Really fun!!

I did well in 3x3 - 11.49 avg, and surprisingly well in 5x5 even though I haven't practiced it for a month.

It was run fairly smoothly - OH was done in about 10 mins, which shows we can run things well if we put our minds to it.

Overall, there were 13 or 14 people, which was a great turnout.

Thanks guys!


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you been talking to steph lately
Go on msn tonight

Can't wait for the official comp


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Fun,
It was great meeting everyone.
Thanks Tim and Feliks for running it.
Can't wait for the official comp in December


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep yep good time


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks feliks and tim for organising and running it. cricket season's starting, and is it possible to have sunday tournaments in future? this should work for others too, because others will hav sport on saturadays as well


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 5, 2009)

<-- church on Sundays, i'll be free "generally" only around 2 pm


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm taken basically all Saturdays so Sundays would definitely be better for me, unless it's in the holidays, meaning no basketball. Then either is good.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> thanks feliks and tim for organising and running it. cricket season's starting, and is it possible to have sunday tournaments in future? this should work for others too, because others will hav sport on saturadays as well




You do realise that the venue was a church?:fp I think that it might be a tiny bit busy on that day, just a hunch. 


fazrulz said:


> That won't happen.
> 
> Really fun!!
> 
> ...



that is coz of me and david's awesome scrambling/running deal we had going


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 5, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > thanks feliks and tim for organising and running it. cricket season's starting, and is it possible to have sunday tournaments in future? this should work for others too, because others will hav sport on saturadays as well
> ...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > thanks feliks and tim for organising and running it. cricket season's starting, and is it possible to have sunday tournaments in future? this should work for others too, because others will hav sport on saturadays as well
> ...


----------



## Kiongku (Sep 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


----------



## Faz (Sep 5, 2009)

Erm no. I don't think Sunday competitions are feasable at the current location. Also, the atmosphere and conditions are very nice at the current location, and we know it very well. I think it would be easier to keep all the competitions there.

The next competition will be official, and have a big venue, which will hopefully be sorted out by the event sponsor, which Tim is currently organising.

We will continue to have meetups on either day though.


----------



## edw0010 (Sep 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> That won't happen.
> 
> Really fun!!
> 
> ...



OH was done quickbecause Matt and I organized it how every event should ave been done, the problem was the puzzles at the solving table!!

Edit: Lol i post this before reading Matt's Comment, go us!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 6, 2009)

*goes and hi-fives david*


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2009)

Bruce - you got those videos ready to upload? I soo wanna see them.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 6, 2009)

Results are up: http://speedcubing.com.au/competitions/vic_0002.html

Tim.


----------



## boredommm23 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Tim for puting the results up.
The website looks great btw.


----------

